# Objection to building work.



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Found out today that the field next to our house is to have up to 200 new houses built on it. ****ed off doesn't cover it. We have views of 3/4 milesof countryside and sun on the back garden from midday to dusk plus sunset on the horizon evry evening(when its sunny obviously).
Apparently we have ti mid Feb to lodge a complaint against planning permission. Do we stand any chance ? How is it that if I planned to build an outbuilding that blocked a neighbours view he could object and it wouldn't get the go ahead yet developers could come in and obliterate our view and get away with it? The land was supposed to be greenbelt when we bought our house in 94 and therefore wasn't supposed to be built on for 40 years. 

Anyone had experience of this sort of thing?


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

You have to object and lodge an objection or forever hold your peace. 
It's you civil right to object so you must excercise it. 
Try and get a local objection group going and quick and make a load of noise.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Highly unlikley anything will change but might as well try. 

After all when your house was built someones view was probably ruined too. How will the field be accessed? Will.the road go past your house?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

i would imagine theres no stopping it, hell the countries getting filled up very quickly and they then wonder why everywhere floods when it rains.

As said make as much noise as possible and they may change some stuff but i wouldnt hold much hope, perhaps ask around and see if others are willing to get legal advice to represent you etc..........


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

As this is a pretty big development, bet your bottom dollar the developer has been in regular contact with Planning for some considerable time now.

Regrettably you will find that the Planning process is massively skewed in favour of the developer. Might sound negative but from my (bitter!) experience resign yourself to this is happening it's now a question of mitigating the impact on you.

So your starting point is to understand exactly what the development will be. Get hold of the plans, usually online via your Local Authority. There will be everything from the Application to Noise Study etc especially as this is a commercial development of some size.

"All local authorities are required to produce a Local Plan. The Local Plan sets out how we will plan the future development of Sefton. It will guide new developments to appropriate locations, while protecting our natural environment and built heritage, and provides guidance to developers on submitting planning applications.

The Local Plan is shaped by the National Planning Policy Framework – the top tier of planning policy. The Framework provides guidance to local authorities and other agencies on planning policy and the operation of the planning system. It covers issues such as housing, green belts, economic growth, heritage, sustainable development, biodiversity, transport, waste management and open space, sport and recreation." (Lifted from my LA website).

So from there, start picking out how the planned Development is inconsistent or even breaches (unlikely) policy. 

Again without being negative you will appreciate to get to the point of submitting a plan the Developer has already committed a lot of time and money (tens of thousands). They will usually have a professional agent acting for them so their application will spin everything making them look to be the good guys here.

Speak with neighbours and approach your local Councillor(s). If it's like by me you need x number of signatories and the backing of a Councillor to take objections to the Planning Committee. It's still worth individual letters objecting as petitions are largely ignored, they are just the requisite mechanism to force a decision to Committee level. That said as my experience relates to smaller developments it may well be due to the size this may already be subject to some form of consultative process?

Again if it's like what happened with me you get x minutes to present objections verbally then the Applicant gets their say and the committee then votes. It was done on a bare majority in my experience and what happened is Councillors from neighbouring wards vote and those immediately near yours stay silent. Pathetic. 

The LA are like a bunch of wet lettuce, they are generally scared to go against a determined Developer as if the Developer appeals it goes off for determination and loser pays.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

theres sometimes something in it for them so you could be fighting against the developers and LA.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

As this is a largeish development presumably your village / neighbours are equally unhappy? Is there not an action group locally that will object.

We had help from CPRE in objecting against admittedly a much smaller development in our village and they were great in providing someone to speak at the planning hearing who knew the system I side out.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

ardandy said:


> Highly unlikley anything will change but might as well try.
> 
> After all when your house was built someones view was probably ruined too. How will the field be accessed? Will.the road go past your house?


Its an old council estate(now mostly privately owned) we live on that was all built just after WW2 .I think it was one of the first in the area to be built as its on the outskirts of the town. 
We live in a cul de sac at the top of the road and unless they would want to knock our house down to gain access(sadly open to negotiation tbh) then no our road wouldn't be affected. But the area



Taxboy said:


> As this is a largeish development presumably your village / neighbours are equally unhappy? Is there not an action group locally that will object.
> 
> .


A lot of people very unhappy about it, only found out about it yesterday but a hell of a lot of neighbours view and peace are going to be spoilt. The new estates are going to be built either side of a country lane which is popular with dog walkers and photographers alike.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

i think its coming to everyone that lives near the slightest patch of land they can jam a house on , sad really

you should kick off best you can , set up a face book group and pettition etc , they tried it near here and they collected signitures in the local shop and posted stuff on facebook etc and its certainly thrown a spanner in the works


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

We managed to get a group together down our Close a few years ago to argue against a development of housing association flats on some nearby land. Months of going to the papers and sticking together and we finally got it overturned, the key though was to have enough people willing to give up the time and most people are happy to moan but when it comes to putting themselves out a little their time is too precious.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Rumour is that the land is being bought by an unpopular Premier league club owner who owns a large sports chain. Their main HQ is less than 3 miles away from the proposed site and the bulk of the workforce are Eastern European. The proposed houses are asked to be "affordable". If true my own house will probably be unsellable . There goes our pension too.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Worth putting the maximum time and effort into objecting to it, start by gettting all the neighbours involved. One single objection won't cut it, twenty or more and they have to listen.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

200 houses will be government subsidised so no chance they'll be stopping. At best you'll get compensation or get them to alter the layout if they've put something in an obtrusive way 

I'd be arguing for a small woodland path to put in between the areas, at leads that way there is a barrier and you can't see it, will just look like woodland from your house. That's a fairly reasonable request for a huge development we have done similar things in the past 

My mate is in a similar position, his house has a huge garden with a river at the end then fields all around. They have just started building all over the fields, his objections where dismissed and he has lost 1/3 off his property value which he is in the process of trying to get compensated for


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Unfortunately MDC250 has pretty much covered it. Everything is stacked in the developers favour.
The LA will have their own agenda. They need to find space for housing and don't really care where it goes. Any easy option around communities without the resources to fight and they will take it.
There will be no right to the view you have previously enjoyed.
You can only object on legal grounds, breaches of regulation, proximity to things, noise, flood risk etc etc. You will have to devote the time to become a planning expert in every discipline to be able to object with any chance of success.
The more money as a community you have at your disposal for legal representation the better but remember you are fighting people with resources beyond anything you can probably muster and these people are also being paid to do so as part of their working day and not having to do it in evenings and at weekends. 
I have been through something similar five times now. Being powerless can make you very angry.
I would now look at what is proposed and see if there is anything obvious that can be objected against in order to stop it but this seems unlikely.

The best hope might be to look at mitigation about where the social housing, vehicular access, roads, footpaths and services any shops, parks, play areas, dentist, doctors etc etc all go and if it impacts on you. A park, a shop a footpath, close by might sound ok but it brings kids and noise and other bad elements.
Developers often try to put social housing and access to it, next to or via existing developments to keep the smart part of what they do away from the "undesirable elements".
You will need to consider EVERY aspect in detail and try to get things relocated to suit you and not them. They will dump on you at every opportunity be it developer, LA or govt inspector.
You will need to consider dirt and mess during construction. Unless you have experienced it first hand you would not believe the mess these people will make on your doorstep. They do not care. Yet if it were happening to them they would be the first to complain.
I would suggest something along the lines of any deliveries to the site are made via clean roads to a clean compound and distributed around the site from there.
Clean and dirty vehicles must not share the same roads. Any vehicles leaving the site must leave via monitored wheel washes with resistration numbers and CCTV to show the time and state of the vehicle. If the wheel wash is not working or becomes faulty then deliveries, spoil removal etc have to stop immediately until such time as it is working again. NO exceptions.
Back to black road sweepers must continually patrol the perimeter and acccess roads to ensure residents are not having to clean their cars every day because of site activity which is nothing to do with and has no benefit to them.
Define the penalties for breaches of planning, who is responsible at every level and who is the person responsible overall. The reason these people get away with it is that no one carries the can and they all say it's not my responsibility. Define it at the planning stage and you have someone to go for. Have a word with your MP outline your concerns and get them onside. Talk to the local/ national press and if there is an issue get them on it pronto. I know from experience how quickly the directors of David Wilson, Persimmon and FCC moved when they were exposed here. They need to understand you are serious and can make life very difficult for them if it written into the planning consent.
It is quite possible to make life really difficult for them and you have every right to do so. If they imposed suitable standards themselves there would be no need for others to seek to do it
Get everything you require about anything and everything that may affect you to be written into the planning consent so if they are breached then you have some recourse.
If you have asked for it and it has been refused by the planning committee and then becomes a problem you might have a leg to stand on.
Annoying though it is you will have to engage to get the best result for yourselves as part of the planning approval. Otherwise it will just be imposed upon you and no safeguards will be written into the consent.
By the very fact that you have engaged and have suggestions and recommendations that must be considered you will inevitably slow the process. Potentially the more you engage the more you slow the wheels.

Once started I doubt it will stop there though.
What plans and provision are being made for future expansion. Do the roads on the plans conveniently end up with access points into neighbouring fields?
Will it affect the value of your property? Have it valued now so you have a reference.
I'll stop now but I could go on for hours.
Remember at all times that the UK planning system sucks and favours everyone except you and that you will continuously need to put in many hours to organise an effective response.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

dcj said:


> How is it that if I planned to build an outbuilding that blocked a neighbours view he could object and it wouldn't get the go ahead yet developers could come in and obliterate our view and get away with it?


Money, that's how. How much of a kickback will the council get from this? Plus, the developers will be willing to go to the bitter end with appeals, etc. until someone gives in and says OK. You probably have better things to do with your time.

I saw a program on TV once about planning depts and things like this, they essentially said it's the strength of any appeal rather than the number - all of your neighbours and yourself could lodge a complaint, but if nobody has a compelling case, it may be accepted. Even one strong argument can cause the council to say no thanks.

As I say though, the developers will think nothing of going to appeal all the way up to the Secretary of State who will consider more the overall impact than just how the neighbours will be affected. Again, money talks it would seem.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Really feel for you mate. They're doing the same around my area. Some locals had a lovely view of a common where we live, but that's gonna be built on to make another long rank of council houses. We've also been threatened with their dumb ideas of building houses on the little bit of land where I have to reverse my car out every morning, as the driveway is attached. The land is so small you wouldn't think it possible! But that went by the wayside for now.

My personal opinion is that if you don't try, you can't moan. So at least get the others to sign a petition and TRY. If the worst comes to the worst and they continue with the work, you can at least say you all tried. :thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

It's happening everywhere, the problem is the local authority is getting a big backhander and will plow on through with it.

All you can do is get a big number of you, some sort of legal representation and create a big, solid case against it.

I know of a 265 house planned development that's been delayed as one guy got a load of people together as it would encroach on the fields behind their more expensive houses. He was in the local Conservative party however so had more chance than us mere mortals


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

adlem said:


> He was in the local Conservative party however so had more chance than us mere mortals


Kind of get the impression only way to stop being built on is to own a shed load of land and/or to be a Councillor


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Turns out these are just proposals at the moment although there's a poorly advertised council meeting on Tuesday which we can attend and put forward our point of view. I know through the farmer who worked on the land that the dirt is only shallow and below that is very hard ground which doesn't soak away well. So flooding could be an issue too. The field also slopes towards a river too so they could have problems with drainage. Will find out more soon. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

MDC250 said:


> Kind of get the impression only way to stop being built on is to own a shed load of land and/or to be a Councillor


It certainly seems that way!

And a lot of these 'proposals' are already agreed and rubber stamped but they have to go through the the motions with them. Our council are awful for this! And not reading things properly wasting millions


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

dcj said:


> Rumour is that the land is being bought by an unpopular Premier league club owner who owns a large sports chain. Their main HQ is less than 3 miles away from the proposed site and the bulk of the workforce are Eastern European. The proposed houses are asked to be "affordable". If true my own house will probably be unsellable . There goes our pension too.


You can only object. So Ashley is building near Shirebrook eh?


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Tricky Red said:


> You can only object. So Ashley is building near Shirebrook eh?


Oh dear, as a Newcastle fan, I can tell you Ashley cares only about his pocket. If anyone else benefits then that's an unintended side-effect but he has no qualms upsetting people to achieve his aims.

As Tricky says, object while you can, and make all the neighbours aware of it (you'd be amazed how many people aren't notified of things like this). Definitely worth following the advice earlier in the thread if you have the time available, and look for a legal reason, or any way they've contravened laws or by-laws in the application.

Good luck, especially if it is an Ashley-conceived plan.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Tricky Red said:


> You can only object. So Ashley is building near Shirebrook eh?


Already built mate,Sports Direct just built an add on and another shop. The add on so big locals call it the Death Star. He's been to look at a large house close by but the owner doesn't want to sell to him due to his unpopularity.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

So we set up a Facebook page, nearly up to 500 members at the moment with a petition signed by up to 450 against the poor way the local plan was advertised in our town. The council were keen to hear the views of the population (8500) so left 100 consultation forms in the Town Hall. Our local councillors keep saying its just a vision, yet the developers are keen to get PA in by June. 92% of the town(not just the people directly affected) are against the development according to a survey we have carried out online and by delivering 3500 to as many houses as our budget would allow us. 
Some people say its a done deal, why bother? More like some cant be bothered, but we're gaining momentum and have been in the local paper this week and the town circular next week so hope to have many more signatures by the end of the month


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

My local council are terrible for approving all new developments, so much so that I'm fed up of living in this part of the country. My once small market town has had continuous developments over the last 10 years, currently 7 different home builders working on sites, it's an absolute joke. Two of the sites have even been built with permanent pumping stations as the land is known to flood! i do wish you the best of luck in objecting, some of the smaller villages in my area with Tory councils seem to have been successful at blocking developments


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Hope you get it stopped. Our village has these "affordable" homes now. We get endless bother now in what was a nice place to live.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Complain, but it will still go ahead.

Councils are skint. Round by us they are building on what were grass dividing strips between 2 main roads....unbelievable!

The councils will do anything at present to get some money.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

robertdon777 said:


> Complain, but it will still go ahead.
> 
> Councils are skint. Round by us they are building on what were grass dividing strips between 2 main roads....unbelievable!
> 
> The councils will do anything at present to get some money.


We aren't so much against building, its where they're building. The two fields which are greenfields and arable, border on a SSSI and they plan on building as possible to it with no regard for the wildlife or the tranquillity of the area. Its also a flood area and a river runs through it so its just going to be worse with a few thousand square metres of bricks and morter above it too.There are brownfields all around the area yet they just want to come in and destroy an area loved my the majority of the town. The council have a few other areas marked down for building on yet are pushing this development through as fast as possible.


----------

